# Ad Interim Committee on Federal Vision Defense



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 5, 2007)

Just received this via email; some familiar names!
----------
*From:* Humble Answers [mailto:[email protected]] 
*Sent:* Tuesday, June 05, 2007 4:03 PM
*To:* [email protected]
*Subject:* A Humble Response

June 5, 2007
Father and Brothers,
In a week, the 35th General Assembly of the PCA will begin in Memphis, Tennessee. This year, a topic will be discussed, scheduled as a special order for 2:00pm on Wednesday, June 13, 2007, that most believe will set the course for the PCA for years to come. The actions of this GA will have an impact throughout the entire Reformed community. Last year, a study committee was formed to study and report back to the General Assembly. By actions of the 34th GA this committee was appointed. Yet, even before the committee began its work, criticism was being given in different pockets of the PCA. Blogs and the internet have been buzzing with information on why the report should not be adopted or why it should be recommitted to the committee (even adding more members to the committee). A group of us, please notice from different corners of the PCA, have looked at the criticism and have come to the conclusion that the report from the Ad Interim Committee on Federal Vision, New Perspective on Paul, *should be adopted*. We believe the time has come, after years of discussions, for the PCA to speak.

Please take a few moments and read the short attached document. 
If you, like we, believe that the Report is worthy of adoption and trust the process begun by the 34th GA, we invite you to add your name to the document by sending an email to [email protected] with your name, location and church affiliation. As signatures are added to the document, it will appear on the internet at humbleanswers.wordpress.com.

Co-laborers for the sake of the Gospel
Bill Lyle, Pastor, Parkview Church, Lilburn, GA
Chris Hutchinson, Pastor, Grace Covenant PCA, Blacksburg, VA
Fred Greco, Pastor, Christ Church PCA, Katy, TX
Jeff Hutchinson, Pastor, Trinity Church, Asheville, NC
Lane Keister, Pastor, Siouxland Presbytery
Robert Stewart, Interim Pastor, Intown Community Church, Atlanta, GA (Rocky Mountain Presbytery)
Shawn T. Roberson, Ruling Elder, Memorial PCA, Elizabethton, TN
See the PDF that was attached of the other document at:
http://humbleanswers.files.wordpress.com/2007/06/a-humble-response.pdf


----------



## Romans922 (Jun 5, 2007)

Was this written to only elders, if so how did you receive it?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 5, 2007)

Apparently not. It was posted to the bbwarfield forum, and it also landed as a blind copy in my in basket as well; the latter I suspect because I was asked to pursue a research question on the response paper, which may or may not yet be on the blog; wasn't when I checked early this afternoon.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 7, 2007)

There are now 90+ signatures on the Open Letter.

I would like to ask you if you are a PCA elder to sign on to the letter (if you haven't already) since the PCA is facing this critical issue at the 35th General Assembly.


----------



## turmeric (Jun 7, 2007)

The members should make this a matter of prayer.


----------

